# Nodyag rekcits



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Heard from a couple of committee members that the Gaydon souvenir sticker was printed incorrectly, ie should have been printed so that you could stick on the inside of the glass instead of the opposite, and that the correct one will be sent out later....

Was this a fibblet? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Heard from a couple of committee members that the Gaydon souvenir sticker was printed incorrectly, ie should have been printed so that you could stick on the inside of the glass instead of the opposite, and that the correct one will be sent out later....
> 
> Was this a fibblet? :roll:


Wait for the next absoluTTe John :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha... thanks Pablo ! 8)


----------

